# Emma Watson lässt Haare für Karriere wachsen



## Mandalorianer (24 Feb. 2011)

*Emma Watson lässt Haare für Karriere wachsen​*

Erst letzten Oktober sorgte sie mit ihrem überraschenden Kurzhaarschnitt regelrecht für eine Sensation . Emma Watsons Fans waren seit jeher gespaltener Meinung. Die einen schrien Hurra, die anderen konnten dem Mini-Style nix Gutes abgewinnen. Letztere dürften sich nun auch über die News freuen, dass der „Harry Potter“-Star seine Haarpracht wieder wachsen lässt.

Bereits bei den Elle Style Awards sah man die Britin mit „längeren“ Haaren. Die 20-Jährige freut sich über jeden neuen Millimeter: „Ich freue mich schon, bald einen süßen Bob zu tragen. Ich lasse die Haare wachsen, aber das dauert offensichtlich eine Weile.“

Aber warum die plötzliche Abkehr von der freiwilligen XXS-Frisur, ist es Langeweile oder Reue? Nein, Emma verabschiedet sich angeblich aus Karriere-Gründen vom mutigen Raspel-Look: „Wenn ich weiter schauspielern will, brauche ich einen flexibleren Look mit längeren Haaren, um in verschiedene Rollen schlüpfen zu können. Das ist schon ein sehr spezieller Schnitt.“ 
*Man kann es sowieso nie allen gleichzeitig recht machen…*


*Gruss Gollum*


----------



## Punisher (24 Feb. 2011)

Gibts schon neue Pics?


----------



## congo64 (24 Feb. 2011)

gute Entscheidung


----------



## Chamser81 (25 Feb. 2011)

Wird mir so oder so nicht gefallen.


----------



## Eudoros (25 Feb. 2011)

Schad drum. Für die Entscheidung zur Kurzhaarfrisur, war ich doch sehr dankbar.


----------



## posemuckel (25 Feb. 2011)

_Gollum_ schrieb:


> *Emma Watson lässt Haare für Karriere wachsen​*



Toll. Ich lass meine Haare nur für den Friseur wachsen, damit der nicht in der Fußgängerzone musizieren und betteln muss!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jean58 (27 Feb. 2011)

Eudoros schrieb:


> Schad drum. Für die Entscheidung zur Kurzhaarfrisur, war ich doch sehr dankbar.



ich auch


----------



## tolotos (1 März 2011)

gute nachrichten


----------



## bluppxxx (1 März 2011)

Ist die Frage wie viel länger, heißt ja nicht, dass sie so lang wie früher werden. Aber sie sah mit langen Haaren und mit kurzen super aus. Wobei die kurzen Haare irgendwie "spezieller" waren.


----------



## jakuza2010 (12 März 2011)

diese entscheidung kann ich nur begrüßen!
derweil schaut sie öfters wie ein kleiner junge aus ^^


----------



## Spyamp (14 März 2011)

Mit den extrem kurzen Haaren konnte ich ihr garnichts abgewinnen. So langsam gehts wieder. Ich mag auch Kurzhaarfrisuren bei Frauen aber das war doch etwas sehr kurz.


----------



## Sabine89 (6 Sep. 2014)

Lange Haare sehen an ihr besser aus.


----------



## artek80 (21 Sep. 2014)

kann mann so machen


----------

